Ask HN: Which are the best platforms to access public policy data? - ricardocarrion
======
garyviceroy
Pew Research Center[1] has some interesting datasets on a wide range of
categories.

[1]:[http://www.pewresearch.org/data/download-
datasets/](http://www.pewresearch.org/data/download-datasets/)

------
nprescott
What kind of public policy data? What country? The Sunlight Foundation[1] is
pretty good for US data.

[1]: [http://sunlightfoundation.com/api/](http://sunlightfoundation.com/api/)

~~~
ricardocarrion
I intend to create a personal blog that analyses social and economical
phonomena with the least influence of political ideologies of any kind.

My focus will be Brazil, but this does not mean I'll neglect data of other
countries. On the contrary, data of other countries will be crucial to support
my blog posts.

Some exemples of the phenomena I'll try to analyze are: i) the importance of
interest rates in different countries; ii) models of metropolization across
the globe; iii) models of public and private university level programs.

TKS for the information.

